# 64 389 intake questions



## alanderson (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a built 64 389,that i'm having trouble finding a nice looking and functioning aftermarket 4 barrel intake for.I was told that i could swap out heads to a newer 389 and get an intake to fit.Has anyone had this issue or am i
chasing a ghost.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the stock manifold will look good n perform just fine. changing the heads to '65-up just for an aftermarket aluminum manifold isn't worth the trouble.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

:agree
Stock Pontiac manifolds perform better than most aftermarket versions unless it is a torker or RPM, which you will not find for the '64 intake/head package. Clean up yours and give it some paint it will look great.


----------



## alanderson (Sep 8, 2014)

Only problem is its a 2 barrel and I what was done with the rebuild I need something to feed more fuel.has anyone heard of any trips power setups or after markets available?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

why not a stock 4bbl. or tri-power intake? saw a 4bbl. on e-bay for $499. alittle high priced, but they are available. shop around.


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a vintage Edelbrock EP4B for '64, it needs a repair on the threaded hole for the water pump bolt. PM me if you're interested, I'd love to get it to a member to get it back in service.


----------

